# Atherfield bay holiday camp



## urbanisle (Oct 2, 2011)

A nice sunny day so i promised the mrs a trip to the swiming pool 

Now closed ! Atherfield Bay holiday camp.

Atherfield Bay provides en suite chalets, bed and breakfast (B&B) half board and Self Catering. Access to private beach. Coastal location set in 15 acres of an Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty. Numerous facilities/activities. 

Now left to rot,1960s holiday camp, closed in 2007,was subject to a reality show ,wakey wakey campers in 2005




SAM_0455 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0461 by urbanisle, on Flickr





SAM_0458 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0456 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0463 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0467 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0466 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0468 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0470 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0469 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0472 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0476 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0478 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0477 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0481 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0484 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0486 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0491 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0499 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0498 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0505 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0507 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0512 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0516 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0520 by urbanisle, on Flickr




0000 by urbanisle, on Flickr












Thats it folks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW looks like it was a fantastic place in it's time. Such a shame though that people leave these sort of places to get in this state.

Great pics though! Thanks!


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 3, 2011)

Have always wanted to explore a holiday park.

Looks like you had a good explore.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 3, 2011)

Interesting,well done


----------



## sparky. (Oct 3, 2011)

brilliant looks like a cool explore


----------



## Madaxe (Oct 3, 2011)

This place looks excellent.
Especially the pool. Not often you see a pool left full like that.
Nice work mate!


----------



## smiler (Oct 3, 2011)

You got some great pics, I enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 3, 2011)

Good to see the camp again..looking as fooked as ever!


----------



## gushysfella (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice work urbanisle, wasn’t last Sunday was it??? Went out to have another go at blackgang, pulled into atherfield but there was two cars parked behind the games room so thought about it and legged it lol.

Grate pics well done looks almost like some ones had a cleanup from when I first went around the place


----------



## urbanisle (Oct 4, 2011)

gushysfella said:


> Nice work urbanisle, wasn’t last Sunday was it??? Went out to have another go at blackgang, pulled into atherfield but there was two cars parked behind the games room so thought about it and legged it lol.
> 
> Grate pics well done looks almost like some ones had a cleanup from when I first went around the place



Yes we did visit sunday but left our car outside. No cars were onsite at the time of our visit. I have not been to this place since i used to deliver here for work some years ago. It was very busy then with school parties staying all summer long. Whatever went wrong ? Just highlights the downfall of the Isle of Wight tourist industry due to lack of investment.


----------



## Urban Mole (Oct 8, 2011)

I didnt see any pictures of the snooker table, has that gone, or did you not visit it?


----------



## urbanisle (Oct 9, 2011)

Urban Mole said:


> I didnt see any pictures of the snooker table, has that gone, or did you not visit it?






SAM_0482 by urbanisle, on Flickr

I think the table will out last the buildings mate


----------



## Urban Mole (Nov 12, 2011)

urbanisle said:


> SAM_0482 by urbanisle, on Flickr
> 
> I think the table will out last the buildings mate



Holy crap, it wasnt like that when I last saw it, it looked pretty normal, but now its totally stripped


----------



## urbanisle (Nov 29, 2011)

Urban Mole said:


> Holy crap, it wasnt like that when I last saw it, it looked pretty normal, but now its totally stripped


Yes i think a 147 break would be difficult now


----------

